# Timer Remote vs Non-Timer Control



## mangtarn (Oct 25, 2011)

So im going to get a remote control for my 60D. I looked on ebay for the HK suppliers. There were two kinds - Timer and basic. So the ones with timers are supposedly copies of RS-60N3 complete with a LED screen. The others are just plain remotes with a shutter button. one cost roughly ten times the other. I tried to find a compare and contrast on the internet but nothing came up.
so can somebody please compare the two and (i know the timer one is obviously better) and what is the major advantage of a timer remote and what i can't do with a plain remote that the timer remote can.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2011)

Time delay taking the shot.

Intervalometer.

Bulb? mode.


----------



## mangtarn (Oct 26, 2011)

im sorry i posted that in haste.

so it is between this and this.
right now i want to try a little firework or even star trails, so is the basic one adequate?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't speak for those, but I can for this one.


----------



## 889Media (Oct 26, 2011)

The one with the timer for sure! No doubt! If you can afford it, go for it! You could have great use of the other one too, but you will soon be missing the features provided by the one with timer. With the basic one, you can press and shoot - or hold down the button for a longer exposure. That's it!

With the one with the timer, you can set the camera to take X number of pictures, set how many frames you want in total, how much time between each shot and exactly how long you want the exposure! The last part is great when you going to shoot stars, as you can take some test shots with faster shutter speeds - then do the math in your head as to how long you need your exposure to be - and just dial in those numbers. With this remote you can also make time lapse videos it this is something you would like in the future.

I went for a remote with timer when I first got one, and never had any regrets. For me this is clearly the best choice. Of course if money is a big factor, then a much cheaper one would get you started - but I am betting you would still go for one with more settings sooner or later anyways!


----------

